

Ask HN: Free Programming eBooks - Kilimanjaro

Let's create a library of free programming ebooks. If you know of any link please submit it for the whole community to enjoy. If anyone wants to create a site with all the links that's ok too.<p>Rules:
- free ebooks
- no amazon links, no referals
- preferably html, epub, pdf, latex
- all programming languages are important
- patterns, methodologies, design, etc
======
Fixnum
This topic on StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-
of-freely-ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
available-programming-books)

The Smalltalk library linked from that page:
<http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks.html>

O'Reilly open books: <http://oreilly.com/openbook/>

Some FP books (Ocaml, Scala, Haskell,...):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1088594>

Scheme:

"An introduction to Scheme and its implementation."
ftp://ftp.cs.utexas.edu/pub/garbage/cs345/schintro-v14/schintro_toc.html

"The Scheme Programming Language, 4th edition." (Dyvbig)
<http://www.scheme.com/tspl4/>

"Concrete Abstractions." <http://gustavus.edu/+max/concrete-abstractions.html>

Lisp:

"Common Lisp the language, 2nd edition."
<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/html/cltl/cltl2.html>

"Successful Lisp." <http://www.psg.com/~dlamkins/sl/>

"Common Lisp: an interactive approach".
<http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~shapiro/Commonlisp/>

Ocaml:

[http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis500/cis500-f02/resources/ocaml...](http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis500/cis500-f02/resources/ocaml-
intro.pdf) (draft)

Scala

"The Lift Book." <http://groups.google.com/group/the-lift-book/?pli=1>

Linux:

[http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheB...](http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-
Part1.html) and
[http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100402190204972/12Moreof...](http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100402190204972/12MoreoftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-
Part1.html)

Programming Languages

"Programming Languages: Application and Interpretation".
[http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/200...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/2007-04-26/)

Other

"Communicating sequential processes." (Hoare) <http://www.usingcsp.com/>

"Foundations of Computer Science". (Aho and Ullman)
<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/focs.html>

------
aasarava
If you have a San Francisco public library card, you can get access to the
entire Safari Techbooks collection online. Other libraries may have the same
service. It's a huge resource and well worth the ten minute stop into a local
library to sign up for a free card.

------
hga
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Structure_and_Interpretation_of_Computer_Programs)

~~~
Kilimanjaro
<http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html>

~~~
hga
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/15556326/Structure-and-
Interpretat...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/15556326/Structure-and-
Interpretation-of-Computer-Programs-SICP) (PDF)

<http://www.neilvandyke.org/sicp-texi/> (Texinfo)

~~~
qhoxie
While working on the new interface at Scribd, SICP was one of our test
documents - it looks great in HTML!

[http://www.scribd.com/documents/15556326/Structure-and-
Inter...](http://www.scribd.com/documents/15556326/Structure-and-
Interpretation-of-Computer-Programs-SICP)

------
mahmud
<http://www.reddit.com/r/csbooks>

------
Kilimanjaro
I'll start:

<http://www.diveintopython3.org/>

<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/html/>

~~~
Kilimanjaro
<http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html>

<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX>

------
silkodyssey
<http://diveintohtml5.org/> <http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/>

------
GrowWebs
Here is one I recently discoverd:

<http://inventwithpython.com/>

Teaches you python by creating games.

------
smallhands
This site have a lot great books like computational-intelligence-and-modern-
heuristics etc <http://sciyo.com/>

------
Kilimanjaro
Just found this one about mercurial:

<http://hgbook.red-bean.com/read/>

------
JohnFritzen
Bruce Eckel's books:

<http://www.mindviewinc.com/Index.php>

------
jacquesm
<http://www.gp-field-guide.org.uk/>

